# SS web site



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have my web site up now and would like to show it off to everyone. My son-in-law from Canada, Greg Elfers, put it together and I am very proud of it. It still needs some tweaking, but please visit and enjoy.

http://lakelivingstonguides.com/index.html


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great site SS, I enjoyed and look foward to another outing with you soon.


----------



## Reel Fishy (Oct 6, 2009)

Great Web Site SS. I can't wait to fish again with you and Lee. For anyone who hasn't booked a SS trip, you don't know what you're missing. He will put you on the fish.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great site with great pics!


----------



## HAIRCUTTER (Aug 2, 2006)

Great looking site,you will do well...
R.E.B.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

shadslinger said:


> I have my web site up now and would like to show it off to everyone. My son-in-law from Canada, Greg Elfers, put it together and I am very proud of it. It still needs some tweaking, but please visit and enjoy.
> 
> http://lakelivingstonguides.com/index.html


cool site!!!

U talk to Medulla lately?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Good looking site, SS. SIL did good!!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Great looking website. Happy that you got one done. You should do well Loy. Just wanted to point out one thing on the website. There is a word in third paragraph, "sttriper" that has a double tt. Just wanted to point that out so your S-I-L can fix it for you. Good luck!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks Great.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

This dang computer is not letting me see the entire web site but the part I can see looks good.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice SS........great pics.....


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow, thanks everyone, and good eye there saltH2Oasssian, a friend in town caught it too, and I am sure Greg will get that and some other details right very soon. If you would like his phone # contact me and I will PM it to you.
The boy did me right, as did *James Atkinson* (936-425-0206) who replaced the water pump kit on the mighty Red-Fin today.
It ****** like a race horse now! Anyone who needs some outboard repair in the Polk County/San Jac County area done check with him. 
He will come to your place and do it right for a good price. He will make sure it is done to perfection.

Took the boat out for a cruise to the island today after he repaired it and I noticed the pines have been invaded by the Chinese tunnel pine bugs. I just read about them in the Polk County paper yesterday and it looks like they may destroy all of the pines on the island, since no one will go log the infected trees out to keep them from spreading, could have long term effects such as erosion etc..
I did troll the little crankbait around the island once and caught 3 very small white bass, and noticed there were virtually no fish on the depth finder except shad. I caught some and drifted briefly for catfish and caught one nice one and then came in.
I took a pic of the broken impeller to show everyone that if your motor is not shooting a good strong stream of water, get it repaired, if I had ignored this it would have blown a the power head and ruined the motor. 
It was still shooting water but at idle speed it was very weak, you can see that one dog of the impeller was broken completely off.
Tomorrow I will be looking for the fish, and after that we will be ready to resume guide trips now that the boat is repaired.
SS


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

wtg SS nice site .I look forward to modeling for some more pics in the near future to add to the site!! lol


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice work SS. Good luck with it. What did the water color look like today????


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

GREAT JOB GUYS! LOTS OF INTERESTING PHOTOS! GOD LUCK WITH YOUR ADVENTURE! SURE KNOW HOW TO PUT FISH IN THE GREASE!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

My son-in-law did not know to leave out the surf fish pics, I'm going to work on it with him about getting a folder on my photobucket with just freshwater pics.
FA, the water is unreal, like offshore it is so clear and blue. However, the lack of fish around the island was really surprising. Lee and I are headed out to the old roadbed area tomorrow to get a fix on the fish, i hope to find some stripers as well as white bass.
Today I only saw one old dead striper around the island and it was a very old dead fish about rotted to pieces. Usually you will see several fresh ones. I did not see any on the sonar that looked like stripers anywhere on the south end.
I think (hope) the current generated by the fresh inflow got them moving up river attracted by the flow instead of down river towards the gates and the flow occurring there.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Looks great,,,, but you do know what happens when you modernize don't you?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

?


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry I forgot, Oh yea, you got to buy one of those wrap boats and have pretty girls ride around where ever you go. Or you have to start keeping the boat you have now clean.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

wrap boats? AND my boat is clean,.... when we have a trip,lol. Cleaning the boat is 90% off guiding! No matter what I do it seems to need cleaning the day before a trip, even if it just stayed in the driveway since the last time. Good thing Lee is young.


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

SS, need any pics? (just kidding)
Good site, friend.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

There's no doupt in my mind that you run a good service Loy, all a person has to do is read some of your post.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Johmyjohn, I hope to have a good report tomorrow, got some good leads for the middle lake area.


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

nice looking website SS. We'll have to fish together some time.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

We sure will have to fish together fishy, I appreciate all og the tips you have passed along to me.
I am going to work on my photobucket account to sort out my freshwater pics into a folder for the site. My son-in-law does not fish(from Canada and does not fish/hunt, go figure!) so people don't get the idea I do surf fishing trips, mmmm maybe I could start, in fact to book a trip for,...lol
SS


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice site.....

Hopefully I will get to fish some soon..... It's been a month and I'm slowly going insane in the rat race here in houston.. Need a break soon..

Reading the post about you and ML below the dam brought back some good memories..


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

*Fishing*

Loy I will get with you in the spring and get a trip planned. Depends what you want to catch. They're killing the spec's in Trinity Bay & East Bay right now but I am right in the middle of a shut down until January 2010. You know vertical jigging in January & February is awsome at the lump for strippers just never have caught any 18" keepers. Retirement is really looking good at the end of the year. I don't mind leaving the house here and running up to white rock/caney creeks and catch the whites up there.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Okay poohbear, we will go fishing when you are ready. I have been freshwater fishing so much this year I have not even made a flounder trip yet. I have never jigged the lump during that time of year, will for sure try it this year though.
Hey retirement is great I recommend it to all my friends.


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice site! Am wondering where the White Rock Creek in photos is located, and where you find Blue Crab in the Trinity River? SD


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

texasflycaster said:


> Very nice site! Am wondering where the White Rock Creek in photos is located, and where you find Blue Crab in the Trinity River? SD


You have to book a trip to find out!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Tell em Raysor! Those photos of White Rock are some of my favorites that I have taken. It's a beautiful place to go and always an adventure. Pretty soon it will be great fishing up there too.


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> Tell em Raysor! Those photos of White Rock are some of my favorites that I have taken. It's a beautiful place to go and always an adventure. Pretty soon it will be great fishing up there too.


Amen on the White Rock beauty and fishing. Don't worry SS, I haven't forgot about the trip we're gonna take in the next month or two. It is definitely one of the most beautiful creeks I've ever fished.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Here is my favorite photo of WRC. Man at the white bass I have caught right there, Tantabeau creek runs into white rock at this spot and just up from it little white rock runs into it. Tantabeau runs clear all most all of the time, even when WRC is muddy, way up it there is a shoal that can be awesome fishing on during the spawn, but the Red-Fin can't get up there a john boat or something that draws less draft than my boat is better.
Little White Rock is all most always muddy, but sometimes during the spawning run the whites will go up there and be absent from the big creek.

I have some friends who are into native American culture and they talk about the piles of huge boulders that can be found off in the woods from this area of the creek. No one knows how they were gathered and piled as they are huge, some people explain it with the old "Aliens showed the Indians how to do it and that they are tools for communicating with the outer space visitors",....to each his own. There are some gigantic fossil oysters in the creek and around the area in big piles too, I don't know much about them, has anyone here seen them?


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

10 a 10 Loy! Easy to navigate and great pictures.

Andy


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

SS, I can take you in my boat if you want to go when they start running. I have not fished White Rock in several years but it was some good white bass fishin when I did fish up there and that little crankbait will drive the whites crazy.

Matt


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

slimyhand and mattsfishn I am looking forward to going up there, it is a beautiful place to fish. All of this water coming down the river should put them up there pretty soon. it seems everyone is already looking to the spawning run, should be agreat year.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

SS, I am looking forward to the spawn and usually start hittin it new years day and sometimes sooner, just depends on how much rain the creeks have got. You have seen my boat and it runs really shallow. I can fish 4 out of it but I would rather fish 2 or 3. So if you want to go when they start just let me know and you and a friend or 2 can go with me.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*Did I hear Shallow?*

Sounds like a job for my Destiny, drafts 6 inches will get on top in 12! If its not on a Flounder mission. I love the creeks also enjoy Harmon as well as White rock! Lets go!


----------

